
Reverting the New Default Printer Feature in Windows 10 November Update - throwaway437812
http://windowsitpro.com/windows-10/reverting-new-default-printer-feature-windows-10-november-update
======
throwaway437812
I submitted this because I'd like to voice my frustration with Microsoft's new
strategy as applied to Windows 10. For me as a software developer it's a true
nightmare. From one major update that affects my software every few years, to
a new surprise every (second) month. And they do crazy stuff like completely
change default printer behavior from one day to the other. Now I can waste my
time on hundreds of support calls of customers whose regular print jobs end up
in the label printer after using my software for making some labels. Microsoft
screws up and it ends up on my plate. I can't really keep my customers from
upgrading either, since Microsoft is already pushing rather aggressively and
intends to push even harder next year. What is your experience with this? What
can we do to stop this craziness?

